

No, Dropbox is not stealing your files - _razvan
https://medium.com/@razvanh/no-dropbox-is-not-stealing-your-files-24ecd443b5ac

======
jinushaun
Thank you. Goes to show that even technical people can misunderstand how tech
works and assumes the worst. We definitely live in a post-Snowden world.

------
karmakaze
The conclusion should be that it's poor UI/UX design. If it has nothing to say
about a file, because it's not under it's management, then it shouldn't have
added any visual indicator green or blue.

~~~
_razvan
That's exactly how it works. For files which are not part of the Dropbox
folder it adds no visual indicator.

------
boduh
Nice analysis.

